# What are must visit cities around Shanghai?



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I want to go to Shanghai this year, but i want to see other cities, too. Nanjing is on my must visit list. Which cities are worth to be visited, too?

A other question. Should i go in September or October? The difference of the two months is really huge according to wikipedia.


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily call these 'must visit cities', but look up Hangzhou and Suzhou.


----------



## Bahibak (Oct 5, 2008)

hangzhou and nanjing are nice cities
better go there in september,shanghai EXPO is still on then.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Yangzhou, a small city just 100 km N.E. of Nanjing.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Hangzhou and all the many tourist attractions around it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Definitely Hangzhou, Suzhou and Zhujiajiao.

In Hangzhou rent a bicycle and cycle around the West Lake and check out the new business district with lots of stunning buildings such as the new International Conference Center. Trains take approx. 1.5 hours from Shanghai to Hangzhou and there is one leaving every 15 minutes or so.

Suzhou is home to some of the most beautiful Chinese gardens such as the 'Lingering Garden', 'Garden of the Master of the Nets' and 'Lion Grove Garden'. There are also plenty of nice canals all over the city. Although there are frequent trains, buses are probably the better option to get there. They leave basically every 10 minutes and take approx. 50 minutes to Suzhou.

Zhujiajiao is the perfect example of an old Chinese water town with lots of quaint canals and old buildings. You can get there in about an hour by bus from Shanghai.


----------



## masongreenn (May 7, 2010)

Xian, Drum Tower Square and Big Wild Goose Pagoda Square. Both places are surrounded by Tang Dynasty architectures, very beautiful. The music fountain in front of the Big Wild Goose Pagoda is very impressive!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks. Today i booked the flight. 
I will fly on October the first and come back on October the 15th


----------

